# Wounded Deer Dispatch?



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Thirty pointer said:


> Weird there is not a ruling on this other than the legal hunting hours .


I guess they expect us to be responsible enough to clean up our own messes.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The second you load a weapon outside of legal shooting hours , you are breaking the law. 
Only a LEO can dispatch an animal outside of legal hunting hours.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

jackbob42 said:


> The second you load a weapon outside of legal shooting hours , you are breaking the law.
> Only a LEO can dispatch an animal outside of legal hunting hours.


I don't think that's in the spirit or intent of the law.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/02-10_Tracking_Game_FINAL_1.20_308299_7.pdf


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nostromo said:


> I don't think that's in the spirit or intent of the law.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/02-10_Tracking_Game_FINAL_1.20_308299_7.pdf


My apologies , I didn't know they had changed the law. Sorry.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> I don't think that's in the spirit or intent of the law.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/02-10_Tracking_Game_FINAL_1.20_308299_7.pdf


Good find Nostromo never knew this... bet most others did not either .


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Thirty pointer said:


> Good find Nostromo never knew this... bet most others did not either .


Yeah the funny thing is i didnt know and I actually read this once before. I was reading up on dog tracking rules once and never paid attention to the part about dispatching an animal.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

jackbob42 said:


> The second you load a weapon outside of legal shooting hours , you are breaking the law.


Not if you have a handgun and a cpl.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Remember....a dog tracker is not just a person with a dog tracking an animal. There are specific criteria in place to "certify" a person to become a dog tracker. 

(5) A dog tracker, when accompanying a licensed hunter, must comply with all the following:
(a) Tracker must successfully complete a basic tracking test as administered by a department approved organization and shall furnish such proof upon the request of a peace officer.
(b) Tracker has in his or her possession a license to carry a concealed pistol or is authorized to carry without obtaining a license to carry a concealed pistol under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435.(c) Tracker must receive annual written authorization from the department’s law enforcement division prior to participation in activities involving the tracking of wounded animals.
(d) Tracker’s name, address, telephone number, and accompanying hunter’s license information must be provided to the department’s report all poaching telephone number prior to initiating each tracking activity.
(e) Tracker must contact the department’s report all poaching telephone number within 12 hours of a mortallywounded animal being dispatched or ending each tracking activity. History: Am. 2, 2010, Eff. Feb 5, 2010; Am. 17, 2010, Eff. Aug 13, 2010.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the reference in the WCO to dispatching a mortally wounded animal... it specifies "otherwise legal means". This would not include a hatchet, knife, club, etc. There is no reference or allowance to using artificial lights to accomplish this task unless the hunter is with a "certified" dog tracker. 

This is always a touchy subject because of the honest hunters desire to dispatch an animal quickly and the potential for violators to take advantage of a more generous regulation if there was one. 

(7) Subject to MCL 324.43510, (2) and (3), except during the hunting hours specified in this section and as otherwise provided by subsection (2), a person shall not possess afield a firearm unless it is unloaded in the barrel, or crossbow or a bow and arrow unless all arrows and bolts are placed in a quiver. 

A person may, to comply with section 4.1(2), kill a down and mortally wounded deer, bear, or elk using an otherwise legal means and may possess a loaded firearm, a cocked crossbow, or bow with nocked arrow only at the time and at the point of kill.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

dead short said:


> This is the reference in the WCO to dispatching a mortally wounded animal... it specifies "otherwise legal means". This would not include a hatchet, knife, club, etc. There is no reference or allowance to using artificial lights to accomplish this task unless the hunter is with a "certified" dog tracker.
> 
> This is always a touchy subject because of the honest hunters desire to dispatch an animal quickly and the potential for violators to take advantage of a more generous regulation if there was one.
> 
> ...


Well then.
The law says for me to leave a deer that can be dispatched after dark to suffer instead.
Some law ,when it means I became a poacher for dispatching a roadhit at night with a blade.
And apparently became a repeat offender when one was gun shot and a blade finished it during daylight..

Guess next time ( should there be one) the deer gets a first aid kit thrown at it and I go home to sleep peacefully knowing I left a deer to suffer.
Does that conflict with animal cruelty law? Or are deer not animals?
It sure as heck conflicts with sane ethics. Even at the risk of some one poaching deer without a gun or bow.
Seriously, when was the last case of jack lighting with a knife proven?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I have never known anyone to be questioned about using a knife to kill a mortally injured animal after a track. 

More and more often the question that is asked is if they can use their CPL to put down a deer.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

As far as cruelty to animals....The Michigan Cruelty to Animal Statute does particularly exclude animals taken pursuant to hunting regs....

MCL 750.50b(9) This section does not prohibit the lawful killing of an animal pursuant to any of the following:

(a) Fishing.

(b) Hunting, trapping, or wildlife control regulated under the natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.101 to 324.90106, and orders issued under that act.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Interesting thought though....I know of people that have been charged with the illegal take of game animals and reptiles (particularly turtles) after purposely targeting them (swerving to hit) with a motor vehicle. 

By statute they could probably be charged (although maybe not ultimately convicted) with a felony. 

750.50b Animal defined; prohibited acts; violation; penalty; exceptions.
Sec. 50b.

(1) As used in this section, "animal" means any vertebrate other than a human being.

(2) Except as otherwise provided in this section, a person shall not do any of the following without just cause:

(b) Commit a reckless act knowing or having reason to know that the act will cause an animal to be killed, tortured, mutilated, maimed, or disfigured.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Dead short.
Much to decipher.
Discharging a firearm after dark without an authority knowing is going to arouse suspicion regardless of intent. Even then a neighbor may be aroused.
Making it legal,regarding deer recoveries without a heads up warning would open the door for abuse.

Striving for clean kills should always be the first intent.
Finishing a mistake is not inherent in everyone, but for some, how to do so legally needs to be known.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Waif said:


> Thanks Dead short.
> Much to decipher.
> Discharging a firearm after dark without an authority knowing is going to arouse suspicion regardless of intent. Even then a neighbor may be aroused.
> Making it legal,regarding deer recoveries without a heads up warning would open the door for abuse.
> ...


It would be interesting to find out what other states do in this regard. Maybe I'll do a poll and find out.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know if this would be legal, but a .22 pistol with subsonic ammo would do wonders for dispatching a deer without arousing suspicion. Cutting a deers throat or lungs if it's still feisty is dangerous. Leaving it is cruel. I would just take the ticket if caught. Thankfully, I haven't been in this situation yet.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

This video clip shows the approach I have been using.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

plugger said:


> This video clip shows the approach I have been using.


Man that's awesome. Completely legal!


----------



## 10point197 (Nov 28, 2017)

We all have an obligation to retrieve game we have wounded. Just call the dnr or local law prior to dispatching the deer to document that you are doing it the right way and not out poaching. Co will understand that


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

10point197 said:


> We all have an obligation to retrieve game we have wounded. Just call the dnr or local law prior to dispatching the deer to document that you are doing it the right way and not out poaching. Co will understand that


And maybe the Conservation Officer will have the documentation he needs when he takes when his case goes to court.


----------

